# a few of my mice



## oldtyme (Nov 23, 2010)




----------



## oldtyme (Nov 23, 2010)




----------



## windyhill (Jan 19, 2010)

Nice mice!
Love the brindle


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

You have some amazing mousies! I love the LH orangey satin; is she argente? I wish there was a better pic of that one. and I see aby, dutch...all nice.


----------



## tinyhartmouseries (Dec 30, 2010)

I love the rump, um, blacks and chocolates! That is such a cute marking!


----------



## oldtyme (Nov 23, 2010)

windyhill said:


> Nice mice!
> Love the brindle


that not a brindle mice lol it just look like 1


----------



## oldtyme (Nov 23, 2010)

moustress said:


> You have some amazing mousies! I love the LH orangey satin; is she argente? I wish there was a better pic of that one. and I see aby, dutch...all nice.


if you tell me which 1 i try to get better pic


----------



## maddeh (Jul 14, 2011)

What actually is the one that looks like a brindle then? It is very pretty


----------



## oldtyme (Nov 23, 2010)

maddeh said:


> What actually is the one that looks like a brindle then? It is very pretty


just a pretty mice that imitates brindle


----------



## maddeh (Jul 14, 2011)

So what would you call its colouring?


----------



## oldtyme (Nov 23, 2010)

maddeh said:


> So what would you call its colouring?


i dont know


----------



## Laigaie (Mar 7, 2011)

I know of two genes that cause that kind of striping (Avy and Mobr), and the only other thing that could maybe make a mouse like that is maybe a tri mouse with no white and very very unusual markings. Either Avy or Mobr would be called "brindle".


----------



## oldtyme (Nov 23, 2010)

Laigaie said:


> I know of two genes that cause that kind of striping (Avy and Mobr), and the only other thing that could maybe make a mouse like that is maybe a tri mouse with no white and very very unusual markings. Either Avy or Mobr would be called "brindle".


lot of people on here as said he not a brindle

cos i would had more that 1 pop up in my lines and if he was a brindle i would have brindle of him


----------



## Laigaie (Mar 7, 2011)

Ah! I see. He popped up unexpectedly, and so is assumed not to be one of the dominant varieties. How very odd. Statistically, it's unlikely to have only one brindle in a large litter, but it's not entirely impossible. Is he from an established line? Anyway, given the number of agouti you have, quite a few of those could easily be overmarked brindles, but I won't argue it if you're not interested.


----------



## oldtyme (Nov 23, 2010)

Laigaie said:


> Ah! I see. He popped up unexpectedly, and so is assumed not to be one of the dominant varieties. How very odd. Statistically, it's unlikely to have only one brindle in a large litter, but it's not entirely impossible. Is he from an established line? Anyway, given the number of agouti you have, quite a few of those could easily be overmarked brindles, but I won't argue it if you're not interested.


he for a litter of 3 the line the female only had 3 baby in a litter and he the only male form the line

the line was my orange and argent i add blue got him and a blue female and a pie female

the agouti are new additions and only 3 related to him

i going to breed to daughterto him see if i get 1 like him


----------



## Laigaie (Mar 7, 2011)

Good plan!


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Not a brindle?! Im-freakin'-possible!

Isn't there a type of brindle that produces almost no bucks, and of those that are produced, almost all of them are sterile? I had one like that. Put him in with a doe and got nada. Left him with a group of girls for the rest of his natural life; it was like one of my favorite short Ogden Nash bits,"Cows at pasture; much mooing. No bull, nothing doing."


----------



## oldtyme (Nov 23, 2010)

moustress said:


> Not a brindle?! Im-freakin'-possible!
> 
> Isn't there a type of brindle that produces almost no bucks, and of those that are produced, almost all of them are sterile? I had one like that. Put him in with a doe and got nada. Left him with a group of girls for the rest of his natural life; it was like one of my favorite short Ogden Nash bits,"Cows at pasture; much mooing. No bull, nothing doing."


he s*** as a stud male

he only have 6 litter but put with 300 female

but he getting better with old ago


----------



## oldtyme (Nov 23, 2010)

his baby mum is dove tan


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

> Isn't there a type of brindle that produces almost no bucks, and of those that are produced, almost all of them are sterile?


Yes, that's the brindle we have over here (but the bucks are born white with wavy hair, are anaemic and die before weaning). It looks nothing like the American brindle though, it has bars of a paler colour over the coat, not black stripes. It's not related to the red gene either.

As far as I'm aware, we don't have American (Avy) brindle. This mouse is either a weird sable, a chimaera, or a random, freak, spontaneous mutation American brindle. As American brindle is dominant, if that's what he is he'll produce more of them. I think he's more likely to be a sable though, with his shading split in blocks of black as a result of being piebald, which is how the original UK tricolours were made, like the one the NMC website:
http://www.thenationalmouseclub.co.uk/marked.php


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Very weird. :shock: And that kind of puts to bed all those who routinely insist that what looks like piebald brindle can't possible be a tricolor, and also underlines the fact that what you see isn't always all that's going on.


----------

